# Powered by FreeBSD



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 8, 2018)

My "new" mid 90's Dodge Dakota SLT sport light truck is a Limited Edition with a 3.9 Liter magnum engine Powered by FreeBSD. The appropriate UNIX related personalized plates will arrive in 6-8 weeks to show it coming and going. I superimposed the shot of the tailgate to get 5 pix:




The Powered by FreeBSD Edition came standard with the High Performance SirDice Package including engine balancing and accompanying accessories. Package decal on the root side window of the rear usr Cub Cab:



GIANT-LOCKED:



Alloy wheels with rolling bones:



It did not come with what is standard equipment for all my vehicles, that being auténtico fuzzy dice:



This was my Brother-in Law's truck and came with all the dice accessories but my fuzzy dice. He takes meticulous care of his vehicles and just had new shocks and struts put on.

I've never had a little truck before. It's powerful and fun to drive. Even more fun now.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 8, 2018)

Instead of the mirror dice, you need a daemon.
Is FreeBSD under the hood?


----------



## Vull (Dec 8, 2018)

Sweet! (-8


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 8, 2018)

sidetone said:


> Instead of the mirror dice, you need a daemon.



That's where the fuzzy dice go, mi amigo. I'd have had those no matter what.



sidetone said:


> Is FreeBSD under the hood?



It says so, doesn't it?  The plates will make it official.

Holly carb, ram air induction, chrome exhaust, etc.  It has a cassette player and I have a car case full of tapes from that same time period that have been sitting in the closet waiting for this day.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 8, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> chrome exhaust


You should use Firefox instead.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2019)

I got a call yesterday afternoon informing me that someone, in all likelihood a Windows user, hit my truck, broke the tail light and left the scene. I won't even have owned it a month till tomorrow. It was parked on the lot of my building and the truck parked beside me supposedly to have been that culprit. You're on camera from the time you hit the parking lot till you enter your residence so they are going to check them.

For an extra $10 every 6 months I got additional coverage to liability that covers me for just such an incident. I've sent my agent a shot of it and looked at the other truck but that's their job. The tail light and its housing was the only thing damaged.

Beastie was not injured in the incident.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice truck, sorry about the accident.  Do you have a bench 3-person seat in front?  Those have a great advantage: You can sit far away from your wife (on the right), or right next to your girlfriend (in the middle), or both.  I would nominate "daemonette" for the middle seat.  You can search the web for images of "daemonette", preferably not from work.

P.S. Sorry about this being a sexist post, but the image of pickup trucks, male drivers and female passengers is so charmingly stereotypical.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 3, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> P.S. Sorry about this being a sexist post, but the image of pickup trucks, male drivers and female passengers is so charmingly stereotypical.



That's not unusual to see in the area of the country I live and I don't feel stereotyped. I was the only person who drives a truck in my state interested in the UNIX-related license plates I should be getting soon.  I used to have a Dodge Ramcharger 4 wheel drive but this is the only other truck I've owned. It gets about 12 MPH with 93 octane gas. It's quick and light like my desktops though a little heavy on resources compared to them.

It's more a mid-sized truck and has an arm rest in the middle. There is room to sit 3 but more comfortable with 2. I took a girl I know for a ride but we sat in our own seat, she said it was more comfortable than new trucks she had ridden in. The cubcab is more for groceries or very small children. I had to crawl back there to put on my parking sticker and would hate to have to sit there.

My Brother-In Law found and ordered a replacement rear tail light assembly for it on Amazon last night for $21.95 so that was a blessing. The guy who supposedly hit it lives here and the truck sits on the lot. Whether they can charge him or he has insurance to cover it remains to be seen. I would have had to pay $250 deductible if not. Now I can fix it myself with a screwdriver.


----------



## olli@ (Jan 3, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> You can search the web for images of "daemonette", preferably not from work.


http://inof.de/FreeBSD/daemonette/daemonbabe.jpg
This one is fairly safe from work. And it's definitely FreeBSD-related.


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 4, 2019)

Does it have a hemi? ..


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 4, 2019)

bookwormep said:


> Does it have a hemi? ..



No, it's a mid1990's 3.9 Liter Magnum.

The 440 Magnum was very popular in muscle cars like the Barracuda.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 5, 2019)

Today I took my truck to get an oil change and engine tune-up at a Performance Shop where they put it on the mighty Sun Machine for maximum performance. 

He said the distributor cap was bad and was surprised it had been running as good as it was. Now it's been put right by people who know their business and got a UNIX boost from the Sun Machine to boot.

No time like the present to see what level Daemon possess it and what it could really do. It's good in traffic, light and quick with plenty of power and fun to drive.


----------

